# Hedgehog and certain scents??



## bazinga.the.hedgehog (Dec 5, 2015)

I recently got a hedgehog and she gets cold pretty often so I'm trying to figure out ways to keep her warm. I found this stuffed animal thing at Aldi that you put in the microwave and it acts as a type heater (they're called Warming Buddies). It contains treated millet seeds and dried lavender (so it has a lavender scent). Would this be something I could use for my hedgehog? or would the scent bother her and/or would the stuffed animal thing itself harm her?


----------



## Xogabii (Dec 9, 2015)

Be careful with the eyes of that thing if the hedgy wants it can bite those off and the worse case chock on them! So if anything take the eyes off but no the lavender smell is actually a relaxing smell for hedgehogs. Im sure he or she would enjoy it very much


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

No warming buddy can replace a heating setup. How do you know she's getting cold? 

If it was me in your shoes I'd bump up the temperature on the CHEs and try to insulate the cage so keep heat in and any drafts out. 

As for the lavender, if it's an air freshner type lavender I'm not sure if I would use that. I have used dried dandelions in my hedgehog's sleeping mat because I read it gets rid of fleas.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't use anything scented. Lavender is supposed to be calming, but that doesn't mean your hedgehog will like it and they have a very strong sense of smell. 

Scent thing aside, like Slava said, this won't work to keep her warm. You need a heating set up that will keep the entire cage warm. The best options are ceramic heat emitter (CHE) set ups, which consist of a CHE bulb, a CHE-safe lamp (10" diameter is best), and a thermostat, or a space heater, which heats the whole room.


----------



## bazinga.the.hedgehog (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay, thanks. I really want to do the CHE setups but I'm only 15 and have no money to buy anything and money's a little tight right now with my family. We're gonna try and get that when I move into my new room, but I don't know when that is which is why I was trying to find ways to keep her warm now. In reply to Slava, I know she's getting cold because she's tried to hibernate and I've taken her out of her cage and found her belly a little cool sometimes.


----------



## bazinga.the.hedgehog (Dec 5, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> I wouldn't use anything scented. Lavender is supposed to be calming, but that doesn't mean your hedgehog will like it and they have a very strong sense of smell.
> 
> Scent thing aside, like Slava said, this won't work to keep her warm. You need a heating set up that will keep the entire cage warm. The best options are ceramic heat emitter (CHE) set ups, which consist of a CHE bulb, a CHE-safe lamp (10" diameter is best), and a thermostat, or a space heater, which heats the whole room.


I have a heating pad, would that work? The only thing is my hedgie's cage is plastic on the bottom and the table it's on is plastic too, could the heating pad potentially melt the bottom of the cage?


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

a heating pad won't heat up the air, and the air is what needs to be warm. google is your friend, the first 10,000 search results would have told you you can't use a heating mat.

you can try looking for a CHE on craigslist, or try to explain to your parents that your hedgie's life depends on it, I hope they can understand. If your hedgie hibernated, it's more likely to do so again in the future. 

do you have a thermostat to see what is the temperature in or near the cage? a home thermostat is no good, it might say 77 but in the cage it will be 72..


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The only alternative to a CHE heating the room with either a space heater or your houses heating system. Both of those are generally more expensive in the long run. They take more energy or fuel to work.


----------



## bazinga.the.hedgehog (Dec 5, 2015)

Slava said:


> a heating pad won't heat up the air, and the air is what needs to be warm. google is your friend, the first 10,000 search results would have told you you can't use a heating mat.
> 
> you can try looking for a CHE on craigslist, or try to explain to your parents that your hedgie's life depends on it, I hope they can understand. If your hedgie hibernated, it's more likely to do so again in the future.
> 
> do you have a thermostat to see what is the temperature in or near the cage? a home thermostat is no good, it might say 77 but in the cage it will be 72..


Yeah I'm trying to get a thermometer to put by her cage but it's not very high on my parents list of stuff /: I think once I move into my room I will be able to get what I need to get her but that could be a few weeks and she's already tried hibernating a few times which worries me. I'm doing everything I can. I've turned the fan off in my room and I heat up her towel for her and try to make it as comfortabel for her as possible but she just seems to be really sensitive towards the temperature. I will talk to my parents about it and thank you so much for your help


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

I am assuming your parents paid about $200 for your hedgie plus around $100 for her cage, food, etc. Maybe if you explain that spending $40 on a heat lamp and CHE bulb to keep her alive is worth the investment they will listen? She needs to be kept warm, after several hibernation attempts already I would be very worried.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, with you being as young as you are, the hedgehogs well-being falls onto your parents. 
I think most of us understand how money can be tight, especially around the holidays. But this isn't something you can skip. 
Your hedgehog has already attempted to hibernate more than once, and will continue to do so as long as the heating and lighting aren't correct. Also after hibernation attempts, they are more suspectable to other health issues.


----------



## bazinga.the.hedgehog (Dec 5, 2015)

Charlotte.the.hedgehog said:


> I am assuming your parents paid about $200 for your hedgie plus around $100 for her cage, food, etc. Maybe if you explain that spending $40 on a heat lamp and CHE bulb to keep her alive is worth the investment they will listen? She needs to be kept warm, after several hibernation attempts already I would be very worried.


She was given to me by my brother and his wife with a cage and food and wheel and everything so we didn't pay anything. I will talk to my parents


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe since your brother gave her to you he'd be willing to help pay for a heating set up. Its one of the most important things for keeping a hedgehog healthy. Every time she tries to hibernate its lowering her immune system and she will end up sick and will have to see a vet. Are your parents going to be willing and able to pay for a vet when she gets sick? Even just a cold can be fatal to a hedgehog and hibernation often leads to URIs (colds)


----------



## timesnewlauren (Nov 30, 2015)

On a side note, those stuffed animals have been recalled multiple times for having bugs/mites living inside them. So maybe not the best idea to own one in general.


----------



## bazinga.the.hedgehog (Dec 5, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> Unfortunately, with you being as young as you are, the hedgehogs well-being falls onto your parents.
> I think most of us understand how money can be tight, especially around the holidays. But this isn't something you can skip.
> Your hedgehog has already attempted to hibernate more than once, and will continue to do so as long as the heating and lighting aren't correct. Also after hibernation attempts, they are more suspectable to other health issues.


I understand. Thank you so much for your input and help. I was able to fix the temperature for her and as soon as I get a job I'm gonna get her what she needs. I really hate that I came into this so unprepared. Also, how many hours of light do hedgehog's need exactly? Thanks again.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

How have you fixed the temperature? They need 12-14 hours of light every day. The temperature needs to be between 73-78+ degrees Fahrenheit. It needs to be the same temperature throughout the whole cage with almost no fluxuation in temperature.


----------

